# Ferry from Venice or Ancona



## Bovisand

We are looking to travel to Greece next Sept, returning approx mid Oct and cant decide weather to go from Venice or Ancona (or an even shorter route).

Don't mind the extra driving but an earlier post mentioned road works on the A14 to Ancona not due to finish till 2014.
Just wondered if any members could offer up some advice.

Have been in touch with Viamare, the UK booking company (reccomend on MHF) who said only Minoan lines out of Venice offer Camping on Deck.


----------



## eddied

*Greece feries*

 Buon giorno,
the roadworks on the A14 are an ongoing project to build the third lane in each direction. Major dispruption only occurs when they close the autostrada on any particular stretch between 22:00 until 06:00 the next morning for a major bit of work.
In any case I think you'll find you have a bigger selection of crossings/prices from Ancona. If you want to see a bit more of Italy on the way; then more crossings still from Bari or Brindisi, and shorter.
buon viaggio.

eddied


----------



## alphadee

We have used the crossing from Ancona to Igoumenitsa and camping on deck certainly is available and quite popular. Very modern fast ferry with all facilities open to Motorhomers whos are camping on deck. Secure area for motorhomes, accessible by swipe card, with showers, toilets and ehu.

We booked direct with Superfast Ferries.

All in all, a very good experience.


----------



## Bovisand

Thanks eddied & alphadee for your advice.
Think I will try crossing to Greece from Anacona.
The Superfast website was quoting around €388 return for my dates, camping on deck - which I didn’t think sounded bad at all.


----------



## barryd

Bovisand said:


> Thanks eddied & alphadee for your advice.
> Think I will try crossing to Greece from Anacona.
> The Superfast website was quoting around €388 return for my dates, camping on deck - which I didn't think sounded bad at all.


That does sound a good deal. I checked the other day for our 7.5 metre van and the first sight I tried (Cant remember could have been direct ferries) quoted about €700

Will check superfast

EDIT: Just checked Superfast and It wont let me continue without choosing some kind of accomodation even when I have selected Camping on board.

Tried Minoan and its just hopeless. Says camper cant travel alone and asks for a licence number.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Bovisand

barryd
I had the same problem. Tried over and over again.
Eventually I didn't tick the early booking discount box at the bottom of the accommodation section and that let me proceed.
-
On reading somewhere on the site it said something about early booking discount didn't apply to Camper Special, although I thought Camper Special was for a Cabin and different from Camping on Deck.

However managed to get a price leaving this unchecked.
Ancona to Patros 21/9
Igoumenista to Ancona 14/10
6mtrs (I am really a bit more than that, just did it to see)
€388.20


----------



## barryd

Bovisand said:


> barryd
> I had the same problem. Tried over and over again.
> Eventually I didn't tick the early booking discount box at the bottom of the accommodation section and that let me proceed.
> -
> On reading somewhere on the site it said something about early booking discount didn't apply to Camper Special, although I thought Camper Special was for a Cabin and different from Camping on Deck.
> 
> However managed to get a price leaving this unchecked.
> Ancona to Patros 21/9
> Igoumenista to Ancona 14/10
> 6mtrs (I am really a bit more than that, just did it to see)
> €388.20


Thanks I will try again.


----------



## peejay

Thats not a bad price, i've just used Minoan one way camper special Ancona Igoumentsa for £230. Nice new ships, an inside cabin and a free meal for the price of deck passage, the meals were great, typical Greek offering and the cabins were ok for the price. More stuff about 2012 Italy Greece crossings >here<

Pete


----------



## Bovisand

barryd
Just off the phone with Viamare (0208 206 3420) who confirmed the price at €388.20 for up to 6mtrs.
Next size up (up to 8m I think) was €644.20, a huge increase and probably more in line with what you were quoted.
-
Might be worth trying the Camper Special(Cabin)with Minoan.
If you join the Minoan Bonus Club (can do it on line) you get an extra 10% discount.
Early booking discounts (as they apply) seem to finish tomorrow 29/2
-
Good luck


----------



## Grizzly

There is also Anek who go from Ancona to Igoumenitsa and Patras. We booked direct with them, online and via Skype- and got some good discounts. Afterwards they sent me a pack of " goodies" ie stickers, pens, fridge magnets, notebooks etc! We used camping-on-deck which was unmissable as an experience.

http://web.anek.gr/portal/page/portal/ANEK_prod

There is a good, convenient sosta in Ancona for the night before- or after. See:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5260

G


----------



## Bovisand

Thanks grizzly,
It seems Anek and Suoerfast are the same (both names are on that website).
Prices for my dates remain at: €388.20 for up to 6m
and €644.20 for up to 8m. A very big difference !
-
Anyone have any experience on how keen they are on length when checking in.


----------



## Grizzly

Bovisand said:


> -
> Anyone have any experience on how keen they are on length when checking in.


Possibly things have changed but we got our physical tickets from one place in Ancona and then drove through town to the actual docks. The place where we got the tickets from did not even check that we had a van at all- indeed, if we'd have known, we'd have done this bit the day before via bus from the sosta and then driven straight to the docks next day.

No-one checked the length of the van as we boarded and height was no problem at all as the camping on deck area also takes juggernaut lorries so is very high.

Returning from Patras again, we had to check-in some way from the actual ship and went there on foot as there was no parking at the offices. The van was very carefully checked for stowaways but no notice was taken of length.

That being said; we've always been very honest with declaring length as we'd hate to be stopped at the 11th hour 59 minutes !

G


----------



## barryd

I give up.

I now realise you have to select Deck as your accomodation. Even though it lets me go through all the options which takes an age. Right at the end its says there is no availability.

I have tried them all including Viamare's website.

Think Ill just drive there.


----------



## eddied

*Ferries to Greece*



barryd said:


> I give up.
> 
> I now realise you have to select Deck as your accomodation. Even though it lets me go through all the options which takes an age. Right at the end its says there is no availability.
> 
> I have tried them all including Viamare's website.
> 
> Think Ill just drive there.


Ciao barryd,
I've noticed recently that a lot of Italian motorhomers are booking their various ferry crossings to Greece, Croatia etc etc. via a website

www.Aferry.it

If you go on to this site, on the top right hand corner, gives you the option to change language. Change to English and you get the site

www.aferry.co.uk

They might be worth looking at?

Buon Viaggio,
eddied


----------

